# Don't blame the plumber



## ICE (Dec 22, 2011)

because the framer did the plumbing.  It's a shear wall too.


----------



## Msradell (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks like he'll be doing it again!


----------



## ICE (Dec 22, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the work passed a structural observation by the engineer.  I guess he'll be doing that again too.


----------



## pyrguy (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey the engineer observed structure, might not work but it is structure.

   

Not directed at any particular engineer. I worked with a lot of PE's and some are "very special".


----------



## Mac (Dec 23, 2011)

Not directed at any particular engineer. I worked with a lot of PE's and some are "very special".

There are a few who think they are...   but aren't...


----------



## Mule (Dec 23, 2011)

The plywood ties it all together so why worry about the holes?


----------



## Alias (Dec 23, 2011)

What's the problem, they installed plates?  :banghd     Oy vey.......


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 24, 2011)

It seems protecting the plumbing is more important than over-drilling the studs, the framer just got an over-run bonus!

Have them replace those sole plate protectors with the correct type while your at it!

pc1


----------



## north star (Dec 24, 2011)

** * * **

I wonder if they penetrated any the plumbing from the other

side of the exterior sheathing.

ICE,

Do you require a pressure test on the "above slab" plumbing

[ Section P2503.5.1, `06 IRC ]?.....Also, that one run of

horizontal piping sure looks like it has very little slope to it.

Do they have any "fall" on it?......Just askin'......

** * * **


----------



## ICE (Dec 25, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **I wonder if they penetrated any the plumbing from the other
> 
> side of the exterior sheathing.
> 
> ...


North Star,

The wall is a second story, interior shear wall and the butchery happened after the sheathing went on.  There's a good chance that the drywall screws will hit the pipe here and there.  A head test is required and the horizontal pipe shall slope to drain.  I was at the site to inspect the roof sheathing because the contractor wants to get the roof on.  I went inside to see how the shear wall was attached to the roof diaphragm and found this.  The shear wall has no connection to the roof and a drag beam has been omitted.

This contractor and owner have already asked for a different inspector while trying to get through footing inspection and they are p!ssed-off before I get out of my truck.  I have been away from work for a month and other inspectors have taken over this job, so the complainers think they got their wish.  Then I show up.  As soon as I saw the plumbing, I said that there is a problem but before I could say more, the contractor cut me off and said he didn't request a plumbing or framing inspection.   While I was inside, I spotted several expensive mistakes but I managed to keep my mouth shut.  Every dog has its day.


----------



## gbhammer (Dec 27, 2011)

You just can't fix stupid.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 27, 2011)

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> It seems protecting the plumbing is more important than over-drilling the studs, the framer just got an over-run bonus! Have them replace those sole plate protectors with the correct type while your at it!
> 
> pc1


You mean, install the 1.5" plates vertically in a series to cover the width of pipe?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 27, 2011)

ICE said:
			
		

> This contractor and owner have already asked for a different inspector while trying to get through footing inspection and they are p!ssed-off before I get out of my truck.  I have been away from work for a month and other inspectors have taken over this job, so the complainers think they got their wish.  Then I show up.  As soon as I saw the plumbing, I said that there is a problem but before I could say more, the contractor cut me off and said he didn't request a plumbing or framing inspection.   While I was inside, I spotted several expensive mistakes but I managed to keep my mouth shut.  Every dog has its day.


We work with a handful of GCs that want to be there when we do our rough-in (combination inspectors) inspections, and nine times out of ten, they either have a guy in tow fixing the items as we go, or are on the phone giving the sub and earful.  These guys not only care about the cost/time factors on the job, but realize the correlation between quality work done right the first time and the money saved.

If it was my job, I would request the ICE man every time.

Sincerely,

Maverick


----------



## north star (Dec 27, 2011)

** * * **





> "If it was my job, I would request the ICE man every time.Sincerely,
> 
> Maverick"


That was purdy funny Papio!.......AnotherTop Gun [ movie ] fan comes to the forefront! :lol:

** * * **


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 27, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> ** * * **That was purdy funny Papio!.......Another
> 
> Top Gun [ movie ] fan comes to the forefront! :lol:
> 
> ** * * **


Guilty as charged.  I definitely work in a movie quote office.  We also direct/organize an annual parade every year, and our Department's radio call names are  from Top Gun.  Among other duties, the guy using the Ice Man moniker has to call in at least once informing Maverick that he is dangerous.  Whoever had Goose works the end of the parade is usually out of it within the first fifteen minutes of the parade start.  Always looking for new ways to pay homage to an all-time classic.


----------



## Mule (Dec 27, 2011)

Papio Bldg Dept said:
			
		

> You mean, install the 1.5" plates vertically in a series to cover the width of pipe?


I don't know if you were making a funny or not but some inspectors may not be aware of this requirement... so just in case...

The gaurds shall be 2" above the bottom plate, total of 3 1/2" of metal and 2" below the top plate, total of 5" of metal protecting the pipe. This is in both the mechanical code and the plumbing code.

P2603.2.1 Protection against physical damage. In concealed

locations, where piping, other than cast-iron or galvanized

steel, is installed through holes or notches in studs, joists, rafters

or similar members less than 11/2 inches (38 mm) from thenearest edge of the member, the pipe shall be protected by steel

shield plates. Such shield plates shall have a thickness of not

less than 0.0575 inch (1.463 mm) (No. 16 Gage). Such plates

shall cover the area of the pipe where the member is notched or

bored, *and shall extend a minimum of 2 inches (51 mm) above*

*sole plates and below top plates.*


----------



## north star (Dec 27, 2011)

*&*

I recently read somewhere that ol Tommy Cruise is making

a Top Gun II movie.



Ooooops,  ...sorry to hijack this thread......I'm ejecting now!  



*&*


----------



## Coug Dad (Dec 27, 2011)

north star said:
			
		

> *&*Ooooops,  ...sorry to hijack this thread......I'm ejecting now!
> 
> 
> 
> *&*[/size]


Most days I feel like Goose!


----------



## north star (Dec 27, 2011)

*= = =*





> "Most days I feel like Goose!"


Before he ejected or after?  See what you started Papio!

*= = =*


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 27, 2011)

Mule said:
			
		

> I don't know if you were making a funny or not but some inspectors may not be aware of this requirement... so just in case...


Yes, I was, sort of.  We constantly get calls from new plumbers and GCs in our jurisdiction about where to find the wider  plates for bottom & top plates, because they aren't carried in the area as contractors have decided that turning the smaller 1.5" plates vertically will meet the requirement you quoted.  I am not sure I agree with it, but that is how it is, currently.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Dec 27, 2011)

Papio,

I have allowed the 1.5 to be installed vertical as you have seen, IMO they protect the pipe. The others are sometimes hard to locate as you stated. I think they are called FHA plates?

pc1


----------



## righter101 (Dec 28, 2011)

Isn't that the new shear rated ABS pipe?


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Dec 28, 2011)

righter101 said:
			
		

> Isn't that the new shear rated ABS pipe?


Yeah, I totally heard about that stuff, it's like 8500 psi and stuff.


----------



## steveray (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesomely Built for Shear.......


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 13, 2012)

The small nail plates turned vertically do meet the requirement for 1 1/2" pipe! We typically see 5X8 nail plates at top and bottom plate penetrations and small plates at purlins.


----------

